# 3D



## Alion (17. Januar 2011)

Viele Filme kommen ja heutzutage in 3D in die Kinos und die ersten 3D TV Geräte kommen auf den Markt.
Was haltet ihr von der ganzen 3D Technologie?

Meine Meinung ist da etwas zwiespältig. Erstens wieso kommt 3D erst jetzt. Die Technologie ist alt. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich vor c.a. 15 Jahren schon mal ein 3D Film im Kino gesehen habe. Das ganze wurde ja schon in den 50er Jahren entwickelt und erste Filme gab es schon damals. Viele haben gesagt, dass das ganze recht interessant ist, allerdings auch irritierend und die Brille störe. Wieso stört die Brille jetzt nicht mehr. Das bringt mich auch gleich auf die Brille. Obwohl ich Brillenträger bin finde ich die Brillen die man im Kino bekommt eher störend. Vielleicht weil ich die Brille über die Brille anziehen muss. Bei manchen die das Sichtfeld allerdings eingeschränkt und wenn man etwas weiter vorne im Kino sitzt kann man gar nicht die ganze Leinwand sehen und muss immer den Kopf drehen.
Eine andere Sache ist der 3D Effekt. In vielen Filmen kommt der 3D Effekt gar nicht oder nur an ein zwei Stellen wirklich zur Geltung. Und nur deswegen mehr für den Eintritt bezahlen und den ganzen Film über die Brille anhaben. Da sehe ich mir den Film lieber "normal" an. Das bringt mich auch gleich zum nächsten Punkt. Viele Filme kann man nur noch in 3D anschauen. Zumindest im Kino.

Long story short: Ich hoffe, die Filmindustrie kommt wieder etwas von der 3D Schiene runter und produziert die Filme wieder "normal". Es gibt zwar ein bis zwei Scenen in Filmen die dank 3D grossartig aussehen, aber nicht so gut, dass ich mir das ganze lieber normal anschaue denn letztlich ist es nicht der 3D Effekt den ein Film ausmacht sondern die Geschichte und die Schauspieler.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Moin, das alte 3D ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem aktuellen. Damals waren es die rot/grün-Brillen - nun sind es Shutterbrillen (für den Heimbereich). Das sind eig kleine Displays die abwechselnd die Bilder durchlassen. Technisch ist es ein meilenweiter Unterschied zu früher. 3D ist seit Langem das Beste - und der 3D Chip in den neuen TV's sorgt für unglaublich tolle Bilder, auch bei 2D. Nur gibt es noch nicht so viele 3D-Filme auf BluRay, wir warten wieder auf neuen Input...


----------



## Asayur (17. Januar 2011)

Das hab ich gerade letztens mit einem Bekannten von mir gut 3 Stunden diskutiert (jeder hatte Pro und Contra Punkte) und wir sind so zum Schluss gekommen: es ist
für einen Effektiven Heimgebrauch aktuell noch mehr als nur zu teuer, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass jemand sich so etwas kauft, dann will er es natürlich auch benutzen,
unser Szenario für die Diskussion: Filmeabend, im kleinen Kreise, er, seine Freundin, ich und meine Freundin effektiv also vier Leute, ein etwas teureres Fernseher Modell
kommt mit 2 Shutterbrillen, seine Fernsehmarke wäre im 3D Fernseher Fall ein Panasonic gewesen, zwei zusätzliche Shutterbrillen würden mit je 127€ (gerundet und Amazonpreis) zu
Buche schlagen, ein Blu Ray Player 3D fähig ist vorhanden, allerdings haben wir schon 250€ für 2 Brillen ausgegeben, die allerdings Suboptimal sind, da meine Freundin bereits eine Brille trägt
und gerade die Shutterbrillen zum Teil sehr unkomfortabel zu tragen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass viele 3D Filme immernoch Anaglyphes 3D (Rot/Blau) sind und mit Anaglyph Brillen kommen, die wenigen
echten 3D Filme für Shutter Brillen sind zum Grossteil Dokus, Animations Cartoons und ein paar Gute Filme, aber zu wenig, dass es sich wirklich rentieren würde, komplett auf dieses System zu wechseln,
die Fernseher und Player sind zum Großteil ähnlich, oder nur geringfügig teurer als nicht 3D fähige Pendants, allerdings ist ein 3D Fernseher unter 50" nicht sonderlich Sinnvoll, da je kleiner das Bild ist, der Effekt
schwächer wird, hinzu kommt noch, dass nicht jeder die 3D Effekte gleich stark, oder überhaupt, sieht.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Januar 2011)

Nun ja, die 3D-Hype lässt ja mittlerweile wieder ein wenig nach, weil Weihnachten halt vorbei ist. Aber für mich wird es erst interessant, wenn man am großen Fernseher 3D schauen kann, ohne eine spezielle Brille aufsetzten zu müssen. 
Auch wenn ich Ende letzten Jahres einen 3D-Fernseher gekauft hatte (er hatte es einfach wie nahezu alle Fernseher ab 1500Euro), ist es für mich kein Kaufargument gewesen. Für mich war einfach das Bild ausschlaggebend. (Panasonic-Plasma)
Ausprobiert habe ich es natürlich weil beim Fernseher Avatar-3D exclusiv dabei war und 2 Brillen auch. Der Effekt kommt besser als im Kino. Selbst die Umrechnung von 2D in 3D, was der Fernseher auch kann, ist noch recht gut.
Aber wie gesagt, interessant wird es für mich erst ohne Brille. Wird aber noch ein paar Jahre dauern, weil eine gute Umsetzung erst mit Ultra-HD (3840x 2160) gewährleistet werden kann.

Klar wie meine Vorredner schon sagten ist die Technik alt, aber die hat sich trotzdem entwickelt. Letztes Jahr auf der Funkausstellung, fand ich einen chinesischen Anbieter am besten. Er benutzte sogenannte Polarisationsbrillen. Alles andere was Sony, Sharp, u.a. anboten, fand ich eher enttäuschend. Da hatte das Frauenhofer-Institiut dagegen schon was zu bieten, sogar ohne Brille. Nur haperte es wie oben geschrieben an der Auflösung und es darf sich nur einer im Focus der Kamera am Fernseher, der sich auch deine Augen einstellt stellen, sonst wird das nichts.
Also für mich gilt abwarten, obwohl hin und wieder kommt vielleicht mal ein 3D-Film ins Haus. Schliesslich kann ich es ja nutzen wenn ich will.^^
Leider sind die 3D-Effekte selbst von Film zu Film unterschiedlich. Schlecht soll der 3D-Effekt z.B. bei Troja rüberkommen. Am besten kommen dagegen die Effekte bei den Computeranimierten Filmen rüber. Na lassen wir uns überraschen, was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## Alion (18. Januar 2011)

Die Technologie ohne Brille ist ja ganz nett wenn man alleine einen Film schaut. Was ist allerdings wenn du mit ein paar Freunden ein Film anschauen willst? So viel ich weiss gibt es da noch nichts und man ist wieder auf die Brillen angewiesen.
Zu den Preisen für das 3D Erlebnis zu hause. Ist klar, dass das noch sehr teuer ist. Ich meinen das sind alle Produkte wenn sie auf den Markt kommen. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als eine DVD c.a. 20 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, das D3 ohne Brille kommt erst noch und es soll dann auch mit mehreren Zuschauern funktionieren. Mit der Brille bekommst du auch ein Problem wenn du mit mehreren schaust. Da es Blickwinkel- und Entfernungabhängig ist. 
Die Brillen taugen auch nur was bis zu einen Abstand von 3,2m etwas. Darüber schalten die meisten Brillen schon ab. Egal ob man 40,50 oder einen 60Zoll-Fernseher hat. Leider weist kaum ein Hersteller darauf hin.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Januar 2011)

wir haben knapp 4 Meter Abstand bei einem 50Zoll Samsung Plasma und das geht wirklich gut mit den Brillen, doch es fehlt noch an vernünftigen Filmen. IMAx-Dokus sind ja mal nett, aber wer will schon 10x was über Haie oder Grand Canyon schauen ? Als echter Film taugt Kampf der Titanen, is halt ohne großartige Handlung aber die Effekte sind klasse. Und bestimmte 2D Inhalte lassen sich auch nett im 3D-Modus schauen, aber da muß man testen. Animationsfilme gewinnen ganz klar am meisten von der Umwandlung, auch einige aktuelle Spielfilme gewinnen an Tiefe. Und Musik-Videos sind auch sehr witzig, aber anstrengend nach einiger Zeit für die Augen. Wir haben den TV auf jeden Fall wegen dem 3D gekauft, und weil es eh ein Plasma werden sollte. Nun warten wir erst mal auf "Ich-einfach unverbesserlich", der war schon im Kino super. Avatar zählt nicht zu den Filmen, die ich noch mal sehen will...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2011)

Das 3D in Kinos mit polarisations statt shutterbrillen ist genial, wenn sie das nach hause bringen wirds interessant, mag die shutterbrillen nicht


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr euch ausschließlich über die Technik unterhaltet und deren Nachteile bzw. aktuelle Verkaufspreise.

Ich sehe da noch etwas ganz anderes.

1. Ich selbst war erst einmal in 3D im Kino und hatte von anderen Leuten gehört, das 3D jetzt nicht sooo klasse ist, da es zumindest bei ihnen Kopfschmerzen auslöst.

2. Ich war in Resident Evil Afterlife 3D. Die Effekte dort wurden nur per Computer erzeugt, sodass sämtliche 3D Geschehnisse unnatürlich wirkten/waren.

Ansonsten machten auch andere Filme (Vorschau) jetzt nicht so den passablen Eindruck, sodass ich einfach mal sage, das 3D noch gar nicht wirklich begonnen hat. Ich warte immer noch auf Projektionen wie bei den Gorillazkonzerten


----------



## Asayur (18. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr euch ausschließlich über die Technik unterhaltet und deren Nachteile bzw. aktuelle Verkaufspreise.
> 
> Ich sehe da noch etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> 1. Ich selbst war erst einmal in 3D im Kino und hatte von anderen Leuten gehört, das 3D jetzt nicht sooo klasse ist, da es zumindest bei ihnen Kopfschmerzen auslöst.



Hab ich angesprochen, ich sehe zum Beispiel nicht alle 3D Effekte, finde es auch sehr stark ermüdend und bei längeren Filmen bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen 



Aranamun schrieb:


> 2. Ich war in Resident Evil Afterlife 3D. Die Effekte dort wurden nur per Computer erzeugt, sodass sämtliche 3D Geschehnisse unnatürlich wirkten/waren.
> 
> Ansonsten machten auch andere Filme (Vorschau) jetzt nicht so den passablen Eindruck, sodass ich einfach mal sage, das 3D noch gar nicht wirklich begonnen hat. Ich warte immer noch auf Projektionen wie bei den Gorillazkonzerten



Das ist das andere Problem, viele 3D Effekte wirken künstlich und erzwungen, weil sie im Nachhinein eingfügt wurden, damit man auf den 3D Trend gehen kann und in bestimmten Filmen ist der 3D
Teil so gering, dass es sich beinahe nicht rentiert ihn überhaupt als 3D auszuschreiben.

Und warum vorrangig auf Preis und die Technik dahinter eingegangen ist, ist klar, das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ist aktuell einfach nicht wert, bewusst auf 3D Technik umzurüsten, ich habe aber auch geschrieben, dass wenn man sowieso einen neuen Fernseher/ Player benötigt es nicht schlecht ist, auf 3D zu gehen, da der Preisunterschied bei Neukauf beinahe Ident ist, einzig das Zubehör ist extrem Teuer (eine Brille kostet beinahe soviel wie ein neuer Player) und die aktuellen Filme einfach noch Hauptsächlich Anaglyph sind, oder IMax Dokus ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr euch ausschließlich über die Technik unterhaltet und deren Nachteile bzw. aktuelle Verkaufspreise.
> 
> Ich sehe da noch etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> ...



1. war in Avatar 3D das erste Mal 3D gucken und konnte das gut vertragen, Generell muß jeder selbst testen, ob und wie er sowas verträgt - kenne zwei Leute die das gar nicht sehen können wegen Hornhautverkrümmung...
2. bei Avatar war das einfach der Wahnsinn, darum fasziniert mich das so. Und da eh ein neuer Fernseher her sollte - ja wir hatten noch einen 70er Röhren-TV von 1998 ! - bot sich an, einen mit 3D zu kaufen. Habe zwar noch einen Sony FullHD-Beamer, doch der Plasma zaubert einach besser Bilder hin, von daher wird der Beamer wohl verkauft, bis die 3D-Beamer erschwinglicher werden...wir sind jedenfalls begeistert von der Tehcnologie, die wirklich gut ausgereift ist (unserer Meinung nach). Und wenn es endlich mehr Filme gibt, dann ist alles gut. Aber jeder muß das selbst testen...Und auch 3D-Spiele (mit PS3) sind nicht zu verachten, da kommt ja noch einiges neu raus demnächst (z.B. Killzone3)


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr euch ausschließlich über die Technik unterhaltet und deren Nachteile bzw. aktuelle Verkaufspreise.
> 
> Ich sehe da noch etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> 1. Ich selbst war erst einmal in 3D im Kino und hatte von anderen Leuten gehört, das 3D jetzt nicht sooo klasse ist, da es zumindest bei ihnen Kopfschmerzen auslöst.


Also betrachtet man das was du schreibst, dann ist das nichts anderes. Es geht auch bei dir um die Technik und diese verursacht bei dir Kopfschmerzen.

Jedenfalls bei mir ist das so, wenn ich den Kinosaal verlasse, brauche ich erst mal zwei, drei Minuten um wieder volle Orientierung zu haben. Das reicht mir dann auch wieder für längere Zeit. 
Aber die Technik wird auch in Zukunft daran nichts ändern können, denn 3D-Filme im Kino oder auch meinetwegen Zuhause, entspricht halt nicht dem natürlichen Sehen das Menschen. Man schielt eigentlich leicht dabei und das Gehirn empfängt zeitversetzt die Bilder, was auf Dauer eben nicht gut ist. Nicht umsonst weisen die Hersteller der Fernseher darauf hin, das dauerhaftes 3D Probleme machen kann. Deswegen sollte man das nicht zu häufig machen und schon gar nicht jeden Tag.
Auch wenn die 3D-Technik sich in Zukunft noch verbessern wird, wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, so wird es aber das Problem "Mensch" mit seinem Gehirn und die möglichen entstehenden Nebenwirkungen nicht beseitigen können.

@ ichbinnichtschuld

Ja das meinte ich ja weiter oben schon mit dem Chinesischen Anbieter auf der Funkausstellung, der auch Polarisationsbrillen beim Fernseher nutzte. Ist bisher die beste Technik wie ich finde. Ich muss allerdings sagen das Avatar im Kino (ich war im IMAX Sonycenter-Berlin) nicht so pralle war. Der beste 3D Effekt kann da noch ganz am Anfang des Filmes, wo die Marines aus dem Cryoschlaf erwachten und da Wassertröpfchen rumschwebten. Spätere Scenen wie die mit den Flugtieren kam irgendwo nicht so gut rüber. Da war ich etwas enttäuscht.
Den besten 3D-Effekt hatte ich im Kino bisher bei *Aliens vs Monsters.* Da gibt es bisher nur noch eines was da drüber geht und das war *Terminator-3D* in Disney-World Florida. Ich bin da sowas von zusammengezuckt das glaubt man gar nicht. Genialer geht es echt nicht mehr, man ist sowas von mittendrin, das man am liebsten auch gleich zu einer Laserwaffe greifen möchte. Absolut genial


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2011)

Na auf jeden Fall bin ich durch diesen Thread schonmal schlauer, was das Thema 3D betrifft.

Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch schon mit der Anschaffung eines 3D-fähigen Gerätes geliebäugelt, aber eure Erfahrungen lassen mich dann doch lieber warten. Ich hoffe, es dauert nicht mehr allzulange mit der wirklich praxistauglichen Technik (flexible Sichtwinkel, Abstand, ohne Brille, auf´s Sofa setzen und genießen), dann greife auch ich zu.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2011)

Bei normalen Filmen wie "The green hornet" sind die 3D Effekte mehr als mager und dafür bezahlt man eine ganze stange mehr Geld. Mittlerweile hat man bei uns im Kino, auch nicht mehr die Auswahl ob man den Film nun in 3D oder normal sehen will.

Ein wenig anderst ist es bei animierten Filmen und komplett animierten Filmen, wie z.B. "Avatar, aufbruch nach Pandora" oder "How to tame your dragon". Dadurch, dass die Filme halt nahezu- oder komplett mit Hilfe des PCs gemacht wurden sind deutlich mehr 3D Effekte zu sehen. Dort lohnt sich dann auch der Aufpreis für die Tickets, meiner Meinung nach.

Trotzdem finde ich die 3D Technik noch nicht wirklich ausgereift und warte auch mit 3D Geräten für zu Hause.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2011)

Also ich war letztens in "Rapunzel - Neu verföhnt" in 3D und mich hat's echt begeistert. Ich geh nicht so oft ins Kino und schon gar nicht in 3D, weil's mir eigentlich zu teuer ist, aber da ich eingeladen worden bin ^^ Und ich fand's echt gut. ne Freundin war auch schon in anderen Filmen in 3D und findet's auch super. Die ersten 10-15 Minuten musste ich mich allerdings erstmal an die Brille gewöhnen, da ich schon ne Brille trage und das am Anfang 1. schwer und 2. unbequem war. Aber da lief ja eh noch 3D-Werbung (wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Haribowerbung alles übertroffen hat XD) und so konnt ich mich dran gewöhnen und als der Film anfing, war alles gut. 

Zumal ich bei uns im Kino immer noch auswählen kann, ob ich den Film überhaupt in 3D sehen will oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, dann guck ich mir den Film eben normal an. Für Daheim ist mir das allerdings auch deutlich zu teuer. Ich hab ja noch nicht mal nen Bluray-Player, da kauf ich mir sicherlich keinen 3D-Fernseher. Zumal wir bald auch 4 Personen im Haushalt sind und wenn ich mir oben die Kosten für eine Brille anschaue, wird mir übel.


----------



## Asayur (25. Januar 2011)

Mein gestriger Filmeabend hat glaub ich alles geschlagen, ich hab mir gestern Coraline (2D und 3D ANAGLYPH) und #9 von Tim Burton zugelegt und hab mir natürlich beide angesehen, #9 ist ein
wirklich, wirklich genialer Film und ist eine ganz klare Empfehlung (lasst euch von den Puppen nicht täuschen, dies ist KEIN Kinderfilm, eben ganz Burton like) und danach (ich kenne Coraline bereits, find ihn aber
wirklich genial) eben die 3D Fassung und muss sagen, ich musste so derbe lachen, wie besch****eiden Anaglyph doch immernoch ist, durch die steigende Bildqualität sind die 3D Effekte zwar beeindruckend geworden (und muss sich stellenweise kaum vor dem Kino verstecken) aber die Farben haben eine Qualität, dass mir beinahe schlecht wurde, also hier nochmal mein Tipp:

Anaglyph kann man immernoch vergessen und ist schrecklich!
Shutter 3D ist zu teuer und kann Probleme wie Kopfschmerzen verursachen,
Polarisations 3D gibt es leider nur im Kino, kann aber auch zu Kopfschmerzen und
müdigkeit verursachen!


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Januar 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Anaglyph kann man immernoch vergessen und ist schrecklich!
> Shutter 3D ist zu teuer und kann Probleme wie Kopfschmerzen verursachen,
> Polarisations 3D gibt es leider nur im Kino, kann aber auch zu Kopfschmerzen und
> müdigkeit verursachen!



Ja, kenne wie gesagt welche die Kopfschmerzen von den Brillen bekommen und auch zwei die gar nicht räumlich sehen können. Wir (also mit Frau + 2 Kinder) sehen es und haben keine Probleme damit, wir freuen uns schon auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - der ist einfach spitze und kommt am 3. Februar auf 3D raus !


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2011)

Also ich halte von 3D generell erstmal nicht soviel.

Ich hab schon Filme in 3D gesehen, z.B. Wall-E und Alice im Wunderland. Bei Wall-E bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, glaube aber der war auch in 3D.

Jedenfalls war es zwar ganz nett wegen der Effekte, aber es macht einen Film nicht besser. Insbesondere ist die ganze Effektreiche Inszenierung nur bei Animationsfilmen wirklich sinnvoll, da es eben z.B. den Märchenstil unterstützt, eine Szenerie vllt glaubhafter macht. Ein wirklich guter Film sollte IMO keine 3D Effekte haben, da es nach meinen derzeitigen Erfahrungen nur ablenkt. Ich würde es sogar fast als eine Art Lückenfüller oder Effekthascherei bezeichnen.

Wenn ich mir den Film Heat z.b. von 1995 anschaue, dann ist das ein genialer Film weil soviele Dinge aufeinander abgestimmt sind, dass perfekte Stimmung und natürlich Action rüberkommt.
Ich wüsste nicht, wie das in 3D aussehen sollte.

Klar, so ein Film wie Avatar profitiert von 3D Effekten - aber auch nur weil die Hälfte des Films digital animiert ist. Das passt zusammen, macht die Welt lebendig und greifbar.
Aber in den eher anspruchsvollen Filmen mit viel Tiefgang und realistischer Action ist 3D fehl am Platze. Jedenfalls im Moment. Vllt kann man das in Zukunft auch so einbauen, dass es nur minimal "stört" und nicht wie ein Fremdkörper wirkt.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Januar 2011)

tjo bin dann wohl der Einzige der das super findet hier - na egal ^^


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

Ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen davon .. oder wie man es nennt: Motion Sickness

"3D" akzeptier ich erst, wenns holographisch (Enterprise, Holodeck ) wird.. *g*oder man keine Brillen mehr benötigt und DIE Form ausgereift genug ist, um mehr sein als schein zu sein.

Mich nerven schon diese ganzen Close-Up-Fights in Action-Filmen, also die Actionszenen in denen man überhaupt nicht mehr erfassen kann, was da abgeht. Kommt dann noch diese gezwungene 3D-Effekt-Grütze hinzu, also Objekte die ins Bild fliegen usw., dann weine ich dem Film eine Träne nach... für das was er hätte sein können, aber wegen dem Mainstream-Müll nicht werden durfte ... *CotT*hust*g*


----------



## hyakiss25 (25. Januar 2011)

seid dem ich Avatar in 3D gesehen habe muss ich sagen bin bvollbegeistert von 3D^^ nur sind die karten ziemlich teuer xD was ich aber noch an sehen werde ist Saw 3D bin mal gespannt wieder film ist xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Januar 2011)

Tu es dir nicht an.
Bullshit hoch 10.

Lieber Freitag schön mit Kollegen, nach einer Kiste Bier, 3D Tron. <3
Das soll gut werden.


----------



## Knallfix (26. Januar 2011)

3D mit den jetzigen technischen Möglichkeiten, halte ich, zumindest im Heimbereich, für sinnfrei.
Zum einen gibt es zwar jede Menge Hardware aber kaum Filme und wömöglich auch nur als "exklusives Bundle" -.-
Und dann, man hat sein tolles 3D Equipment zuhause, ruft die Kumpels an "Kommt, lasst 3D gucken".
Entsetzt stellt man fest "Ach du scheiße, 6 Leute und 2 Brillen" 
Preise für zusätzliche Brillen sind heftig.

Knall


----------



## Asayur (26. Januar 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Entsetzt stellt man fest "Ach du scheiße, 6 Leute und 2 Brillen"
> Preise für zusätzliche Brillen sind heftig.
> 
> Knall




Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass, wenn man nicht zentral vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, der 3D Effekt immer schwächer wird.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Tu es dir nicht an.
> Bullshit hoch 10.
> 
> Lieber Freitag schön mit Kollegen, nach einer Kiste Bier, 3D Tron. <3
> Das soll gut werden.



Kann es auch nicht erwarten am 27 gleich mal nach der Schule mir endlich den Film reinzuziehen <3 Tron... 


*_*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Januar 2011)

Scheisse . .
Hab die Hälfte von Tron verpennt. 
14 Euro fürn Arsch.


----------



## Asayur (30. Januar 2011)

Lol Aeon, wie haste denn das geschafft, is er so langweilig? ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Januar 2011)

Nein, der Film ist richtig geil.
Keine Sorge.

Aber zuviele bewusstseinserweiternde Stoffe Intus gehabt.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie wäre mir 3D nicht die doppelten Kosten einer normalen Kinokarte wert^^
Ich zahl Samstags+Loge+Überlänge 6,50€^^.


----------



## Breasa (30. Januar 2011)

Da ich 3D aufgrund meiner schlechten augen nicht sehen kann, ist mir der ganze spaß dann doch zu teuer....
Gottseidank ist 3D hier aufm lande noch nicht so dicke angekommen und die meisten filme gibts noch ohne....
Aber ansonsten ist es natürlich so gesehen ne super sache...hab ich mir sagen lassen -.-


----------



## Topfkopf (30. Januar 2011)

Zum Glück ist die Technik ohne Brillen ja grade in der Entwicklung, erste Displays sollen ja bald kommen, dann gibs 3d auch ohne brille. Ich persönlich brauchs eigentlich nciht, mir reicht mein 23" LCD monitor mit FullHD zum Filme gucken, mit den Brillen krieg ich viele 3d effekte gar nicht mit, könnte daran liegen das ich selber ne Brille trage. Wenn ich die aber abnehme, dann kann ich auch gleich nen Hörspiel anmachen, da brauch ich keinen Film mehr schauen^^ Von daher kauf ich mir erst ein 3D Gerät, wenns die als PCmonitor für nich mehr als 300€ ohne Brille gibt. Aber an sich is 3D ne gute Sache.


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2011)

Tron 3D ist klasse - wir waren am Sa abend drin. Und gestern Surrogates auf Sky geguckt und im Fernseher auf 3D gestellt und war auch gut die Umwandlung. Da einzig doofe ist daß unsere Brillen keine Akkus haben sondern diese Knopfbatterien.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2011)

Na immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige der das ganze 3D Zeugs nicht in 3D sieht.

Deshalb ist es bei mir mit den Kinobesuchen sehr stark zurück gegangen.


----------



## Garafalo (4. Februar 2011)

Hm...hab mir neulich mal nen 3D Fernseher genauer vorgenommen. Eigentlich schon ganz witzig aber vielleicht ein bisschen doll für zuhause. Im Kino find ich 3 D klasse! Aber obs nun immer sein muss. Mal sehen wie sich das alles noch so entwickelt.


----------



## Aldaria (11. April 2011)

Wir haben einen UE55C8790 + Player. Was mir aufgefallen ist, besonders bei den Schriften sieht man es gut, das die Bilder nicht ganz richtig aufeinander Liegen. Wenn man eine Schrift ohne 3D Brille anschaut, sieht man die Buchstaben nebeneinander, wenn man die Brille anzieht, sollten sie genau aufeinander sein, man sieht aber immernoch eine ganz leichte, helle versetzung. Ka ob das bei anderen Fernseher auch so ist, oder ob unser LCD bisschen defekt ist


----------



## Xell99 (11. April 2011)

Ich warte noch 1 Jahr mit der Anschaffung dann ist das 3D Zeug billiger auch


----------



## Wolfmania (11. April 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Wir haben einen UE55C8790 + Player. Was mir aufgefallen ist, besonders bei den Schriften sieht man es gut, das die Bilder nicht ganz richtig aufeinander Liegen. Wenn man eine Schrift ohne 3D Brille anschaut, sieht man die Buchstaben nebeneinander, wenn man die Brille anzieht, sollten sie genau aufeinander sein, man sieht aber immernoch eine ganz leichte, helle versetzung. Ka ob das bei anderen Fernseher auch so ist, oder ob unser LCD bisschen defekt ist



bei uns ist das nicht so (Samsung PS50C687), da stimmt wohl was nicht. Mal die Einstellungen überprüfen, es gibt ja mehrere 3D Modi (bei unserem zumindest). Außerdem immer grade davor sitzen beim 3D gucken .


----------



## Alion (11. April 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem 3DS gemacht? Ein Kollege von mir, eigentlich ein absoluter Nintendo Fanboy, hat gesagt er kaufe das Ding erst im Herbst wenn die ersten guten Spiele dafür erscheinen. Hab gehört es sei sehr ungewohnt.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> 1. war in Avatar 3D das erste Mal 3D gucken und konnte das gut vertragen, Generell muß jeder selbst testen, ob und wie er sowas verträgt - kenne zwei Leute die das gar nicht sehen können wegen Hornhautverkrümmung...



Eine Hornhautverkrümmung ist aber kein genereller Grund keine 3D Filme gucken zu können! Ich hab eine sehr sehr starke Hornhautverkrümmung und ich hab keinerlei Probleme mit 3D Filmen! Es ist nur nervig eine Brille über seiner Brille zu tragen! 

Mit 3D Fernsehern hab ich mich noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt! Was vor allem daran liegt, dass die Filme, die in 3D sind mich einfach nicht interessieren, da es meisten Anime Filme etc. sind...


----------



## Kyrador (20. April 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich nicht generell gegen 3D-Filme... ich bin gegen die Art und Weise, wie das ganze mal wieder eingeführt wird. Ist ähnlich wie beim E10: friss oder stirb!
Es gibt jetzt ein paar Filme, die ich nicht im Kino gucken konnte, obwohl ich es gerne getan hätte... aber leider kamen die Filme nur in 3D, und ich möchte sie aber klassisch in 2D sehen. Ging aber nicht, weil das Kino eben nur 3D angeboten hat. Tolle Wurst...


----------



## Caps-lock (20. April 2011)

Da hab ich auch bei der Werbung für Thor das Kotzen bekommen...
In ausgewählten Kinos auch in 2D (zweidee).

Wenn es Filme auch in 3D gibt von mir aus, aber wenn das jetzt normal wird, das jeder Film in 3D kommt und nur vielleicht in 2D bin ich weg aus den Kinos... 

Für die Kinobetreiber ist es natürlich toll.... 3D kostet für sie nicht viel mehr als 2D und dafür langen sie dann mal richtig zu bei den Preisen. 
Grad mal verglichen ^^.
22 Euro für 2 Kinokarten eines 3D Films OHNE Loge und Überlänge am Samstag Abend
13 Euro mit meiner Bonuskarte für 2 Kinokarten am Samstag Abend MIT Loge und beliebiger Überlänge.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Mai 2011)

wow...bei uns kostet ein 3D ticket 2.50 euro mehr als normal. also 11.80 statt 9.30.
aber 22 euro ist ja wucher!


----------



## Terrascream (4. Mai 2011)

Von 3D halt ich nicht soooo viel, ist zwar ganz nett im Kino mal einen Film in 3D zu sehen.
Allerdings für zuhause würde ich mir keinen zulegen.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es wirklich nicht schadet, da es schon massiv überlastend und eine Reizüberflutung für das Auge ist...


----------



## Kyrador (17. Mai 2011)

Und wieder mal grenzt mich das Kino aus. Fluch der Karibik 4 gibts leider nur in 3D... schade, hätte den Film schon gerne gesehen
Ist schon interessant... wenn ein Film in 3D in die Kinos kommt, kannst du eigentlich darauf wetten, dass es keine 2D-Version davon im selben Kinokomplex gibt. Haben die etwa Angst, dass die Mehrheit dann den Film in 2D sehen will?


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Mai 2011)

k.A. aber ich guck eig nur noch 3D - es ist für mich das ultimative Erlebnis - fehlt nur noch daß alles mitwackelt und so riecht wie im Film :-) Aber natürlich sollten die Filme in 2D + 3D erscheinen damit man die Wahl hat, doch die Filmindustrie muß scheinbar so vorgehen damit der Gewinn noch größer ist (ist ja abartig was die mit den Karibik-Filmen da für Summen einspielen...)


----------



## Alion (24. Juni 2011)

Obwohl ich immer noch die gleiche Meinung vertrete, und in den meisten 3D Filmen der Effekt nicht so gut rüber kommt, ist 3D im Kino ganz toll. Zumindest ist mir diese Woche klar geworden, dass 3D in der jetztigen Form nur im Kino erfolgreich sein wird.
Mein Vater hat sich ein 47 Zoll 3D Fernseher gekauft und hat auch schon die ersten 3D Filme. Ich habe mir mal einen angeschaut den ich auch im Kino gesehen habe und im Kino war das ganze viel spektakulärer. Zu hause auch dem "kleinen" Bildschirm kommt der 3D Effekt niemals so gut rüber wie im Kino.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Juli 2011)

22 Euro für *ZWEI* Karten.
Aber in Anbetracht dessen, was ich für nen 2D Film zahle zu teuer...

Und auch am nächsten Dienstag, werde ich leider nicht ins Kino gehen um mir Green Lantern anzuschauen, weil es den Film nur in 3D gibt...

Ich frag mich ob es sich für die Kinos lohnt, wenn sie treue Vielkinogänger vergraulen und dafür ein paar Leute gewinnen, die sich mal nen 3D Film anschauen um zu testen wie sowas ist.

Da Beamer immer preiswerter werden, die Filme schon fast noch auf Bluray und DVD rauskommen während sie im Kino sind, man im Kino für Getränk + Popcorn mal eben 10 Euro zahlt und man zu Hause nicht an Öffnungszeiten gebunden ist, wird für mich das Kino bei dem Trend leider sterben...


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Juli 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 22 Euro für *ZWEI* Karten.
> Aber in Anbetracht dessen, was ich für nen 2D Film zahle zu teuer...
> 
> Und auch am nächsten Dienstag, werde ich leider nicht ins Kino gehen um mir Green Lantern anzuschauen, weil es den Film nur in 3D gibt...
> ...


Die meisten solcher Filme sind eh nur auf Effekte ausgelegt und haben null Handlung. Ich mag dieses ganze Marvelzeug eh nicht besonders, mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen.  
22 Euro geht eigentlich noch. Mein letzter 3D-Film (Transformers 3) kostete schon 13 Euro.


----------



## _Raziel_ (8. August 2011)

Das in den Kinos 3D langsam Standard ist, lässt sich durch den Rückgang von Kinogängern erklären. Man will innovatives bieten, damit die Kunden wieder kommen. Mein letzter 3D Film im Kino war Harry Potter & The Deadly Hallows Pt. 2, wobei ich dem Film skeptisch gegenüber war, da nirgends beschrieben wurde, ob er Real 3D oder Digital 3D war/ist.

Ich kann den 3D Geniessern sagen, dass Harry in Real 3D kommt und nicht als überarbeitete Digital-Version.

Anstatt sich zu fragen, ob 3D ins Kino gehört oder nicht, sollte man sich eher fragen, ob der Hype auf 3D Geräte für Zuhause sinnvoll ist. Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, will ich mich unterhalten. Da darf es extravaganter sein. 3D war nunmal der nächste Schritt. Ich warte auf 4D mit Geruch und Bewegung und hoffe, dass dann nicht viele Filme mit faulenden Zombies oder Partygelage mit 'Kotz...' rauskommen. ^^

Ich hab Zuhause zwar auch eine 3D Anlage, aber explizit auf 3D Filme warte ich nicht. Wenn einer rauskommt schön und gut, aber wirklich traurig sein, wenn Film A nicht in 3D auf BluRay erscheint, werd ich nicht. Dann eben 2D. Hauptsache der Film unterhält mich.

Ps'
Ich bin, was 3D Technik angeht etwas eigen. Ich brauch Real 3D, ansonsten find ich den Effekt lahm. Was bringen mir Szenen, die im Nachhinein auf 3D gepimpt wurden? Da hat man dann das Problem, dass ein Effekt künstlich wirkt.
Btw. Resident Evil Afterlife kam in Real 3D raus. Was du meinst, ist der Effekt der fliegenden Axt des T-Virus-Golems. Natürlich konnte man die Axt nicht wirklich Richtung Kameramann schleudern. Alle anderen Szenen wurden jedoch mit 2 Kameras bereits 3D gefilmt. Und das sieht man im Film. Obwohl ich RE Afterlife nur ein gut geben würde, so ist die 3D Technik absolut genial.
Man sieht dem Film an, dass die Macher die Kameras von Stephen Spielberg geliehen hatten um ihn in 3D aufzunehmen (Avatar lässt grüssen).


----------



## Wolfmania (8. August 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ps'
> Ich bin, was 3D Technik angeht etwas eigen. Ich brauch Real 3D, ansonsten find ich den Effekt lahm. Was bringen mir Szenen, die im Nachhinein auf 3D gepimpt wurden? Da hat man dann das Problem, dass ein Effekt künstlich wirkt.
> Btw. Resident Evil Afterlife kam in Real 3D raus. Was du meinst, ist der Effekt der fliegenden Axt des T-Virus-Golems. Natürlich konnte man die Axt nicht wirklich Richtung Kameramann schleudern. Alle anderen Szenen wurden jedoch mit 2 Kameras bereits 3D gefilmt. Und das sieht man im Film. Obwohl ich RE Afterlife nur ein gut geben würde, so ist die 3D Technik absolut genial.
> Man sieht dem Film an, dass die Macher die Kameras von Stephen Spielberg geliehen hatten um ihn in 3D aufzunehmen (Avatar lässt grüssen).



Stimmt ! Bei "echten" 3D Filmen ist es wirklich beeindruckend, bei den gepimpten kann es nicht wirklich überzeugen. Darum konnte man Anfangs ja nur einige Animationsfilme gucken, um den Effekt voll auszuschöpfen. Doch es wird immer besser, die Qualität steigt


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (8. August 2011)

Also ich finde 3D zwar hin und wieder ganz toll (z.B.: bei Avatar wars geil)
Aber meistens kommts nicht gut rüber bzw fehlt ganz...

Da schau ich mir das ganze lieber 2D an und zahle weniger für pratisch das selbe...
Aber für zuhause find ich es noch sinnloser...wenn ich zuhause eine Brille vorm fernsehr tragen will, setzt ich meine eigene auf...
Für zuhause erst richtig sinnvoll, wenn man keine Brille mehr braucht...aber ich denke, das wird wohl noch ein bisschen dauern


----------



## Saalia (10. August 2011)

ich find diesen 3d kram auch irgendwie bekloppt... die kinos verlangen ein heiden geld für nen 3d film, und für mich als brillenträger gibt es sogut wie keine möglichkeit ein angenehmes film erlebnis zu generieren. es gibt zwar brillen die groß genug sind, aber die gibt es quasi nirgends, weil diese ja wieder zu teuer wären. und die standart brillen verursachen in kombination mit normaler brille kopfschmerzen.

ich brauch auch garkein 3d um einen film zu genießen, da sollen sie lieber mehr geld für bessere filmqualität ausgeben, ein noch schärferes bild bei geilen effekten und guter animation begeistert mich mehr als nen trümmer der auf mich zu fliegt...

solang filme aber auch auf normaler bluray rauskommen wenn sie ausschließlich als 3d im kino gelaufen sind, kauf ich mir lieber die bluray als ins kino zu gehen, kost schließlich fast das selbe, und bei mir daheim ist das bier günstiger


----------



## Dagonzo (11. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Bei "echten" 3D Filmen ist es wirklich beeindruckend, bei den gepimpten kann es nicht wirklich überzeugen. Darum konnte man Anfangs ja nur einige Animationsfilme gucken, um den Effekt voll auszuschöpfen. Doch es wird immer besser, die Qualität steigt


Naja nicht wirklich. In den 90er Jahren habe ich in den USA (Disney World - Terminator 3D) schon besseres gesehen als das, was heute hier in Kinos geboten wird. Die einzigen Filme wo 3D einigermaßen gut rüberkommt, sind die Animations-Filme. 
Mein Fernseher und BD-Player sind zwar auch 3D-fähig, aber nutzen tue ich es eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht. Eines ist jedenfalls sicher. Avatar in 3D kommt bei mir zuhause auf dem Fernseher besser rüber als im Kino.


----------



## Deadwool (12. August 2011)

es gibt hier eine gute Webseite die sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat sämtliche 3D Filme aufzulisten: http://www.3dmovielist.com/list.html
Das interessante dabei ist dass auch aufgeführt ist ob ein Film "*native 3D*" ist, also in 3D gedreht wurde, oder ob er "*converted 3D*" ist, also nachträglich aus 2D Material konvertiert. Das hilft vor dem Kinobesuch oder dem Bluraykauf abzuschätzen was man qualitativ erwarten kann.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt dass native 3D Filme fast immer überzeugend sind, während bei konvertierten die Palette von "so schlecht dass man schon von Betrug reden kann" bis hin zu "gut" geht. Wobei hier Vorsicht geboten ist. Die wenigsten konvertieren Filme sind gut.

Lasst euch zudem nicht von der Werbeillusion einlullen, die in 3D Fernsehern eingebauten Konverter würden überzeugende 3D Filme aus 2D erzeugen. Wenn schon kommerziell konvertierte Filme teilweise unter aller Sau sind, können selbstgemachte nicht besser werden. 

Die überzeugendsten 3D Filme finde ich die "IMAX 3D" Dokus, weil da schon beim Dreh darauf geachtet wurde, möglichst viel aus der Technik rauszuholen. Gerade Unterwasser Filme sind sehr geeignet für räumliche Aufnahmen. Da schwimmen die Fische dann wirklich im Wohnzimmer rum.


Meine Erfahrungen:

Empfehlenswert im echten 3D Bereich:

- Avatar
- Sanctum
- Saw 3D
- Drive Angry
- Journey to the Center of the Earth
- diverse IMAX 3D Dokus (zB Ocean Wonderland, Galapagos, Dolphins and Whales)
- die meisten computergenerierten Animationsfilme (zB Shrek 1-4, Rio, Legende der Wächter)


Empfehlenswerte konvertierte Filme:

- Alice in Wonderland


ok, aber nicht wirklich gut:

- Piranha 3D
- Gullivers Reisen


Enttäuschung garantiert:

- Cargo
- Priest
- Vale Todo
- Bear 3D
- Vidocq
- Der Weisse Löwe


----------



## Kyrador (8. September 2011)

Ich habe dem ganzen jetzt mal nachgegeben, weil meine Frau gerne die drei Musketiere in 3D sehen wollte... der Film ist ja in nativem 3D, d.h. mit zwei Kameras aufgenommen (übrigens der zweite Grund für mich, den Film zu gucken, weil Teile des Kamerainnenlebens bei meinem Arbeitgeber entwickelt wurden ).
Fazit: die 3D-Effekte von animierten Szenen (wie z.B. der "Flug" über die Europa-Karte) sind toll. Das aufgenommene wirkt dagegen so schlecht... die Bilder wirken, als hätte man zwei Ebenen, den Hintergrund und die Figuren im Vordergrund. Das ist aber kein 3D für mich, wenn man das Gefühl hat, auf zwei unterschiedliche Ebenen zu schauen. Da bleib ich doch lieber bei 2D.


----------



## ThoWeib (8. September 2011)

> Viele Filme kommen ja heutzutage in 3D in die Kinos und die ersten 3D TV Geräte kommen auf den Markt.
> Was haltet ihr von der ganzen 3D Technologie?


Nichts, derlei wird elegant an mir vorbei produziert.

Es würd' mich schon reizen, einen Film in 3D sehen zu können, nur leider nehme ich die reale Welt als solches schon nicht wirklich in 3D wahr, so daß Filme bei mir komplett vergebens sind. Als jemand, der schielt, ist man da angeschissen: im Kino gibt's mit meinen Augen nur Doppelbilder zu sehen, und dafür muß ich nicht extra bezahlen.

Insofern sind betimmte Titel für mich erst im TV oder auf Scheibe interessant, weil man die Streifen dann wenigstens in klassisch platt zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2011)

Für mich ist das eine "Jahrmarktsattraktion", die dem Kino gegenüber dem Konkurrenten "Mattscheibe" einen Vorteil verschaffen soll. Leider sehen die meisten 3D-Filme auch so aus: Effekte und so gut wie keine Story. Das gab's in den '50ern schon mal; innerhalb von zwei Jahren hatte sich das Publikum "sattgesehen".
Solange das nur als "Effekt" benutzt und nicht in die Handlung integriert wird, hat's wenig Zukunft. 3D-Effekte sollten erzählerisch in den Film eingebettet werden; nicht nur der Reizüberflutung dienen (Hitchcock hat das im ersten Hype des 3D erfolgreich vorgemacht). 

Die Industrie scheint ebenfalls 3D nur als temporäres Erfolg zu sehen oder die BWLer dort sind absolut unfähig (was nix neues wäre):
Da werden gerade die "Perlen" der 3D-Software wie "Avatar" und "Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht" an Hardware-Bundles von Panasonic bzw. Samsung gebunden. Statt damit das Medium durch allgemeinen Zugriff der 3D-Fans zu pushen, wird's limitiert und dem regulären Käufer erst sehr viel später zugänglich gemacht. Durch die Exklusiv-Deals gewinnen hier zwar kurzfristig sowohl die Soft- als auch Hardwarehersteller (gut, eventuell ging es den Managern nur um ihren Jahresbonus; scheiß doch auf die Zukunft); aber so setzt man kein neues Medium um!

Dieses Gebahren zeigt eigentlich, wie wenig Vertrauen selbst die Hersteller dem 3D-Film entgegenbringen. Noch macht 3D ordentlich Kasse in den Kinos, was natürlich auch an den erhöhten Eintrittspreisen liegt. Sobald das Publikum allerdings "satt" ist und ein paar herkömmliche Filme mehr Geld einspielen, wird die teurere und kompliziertere Technik auch wieder seingelassen. 

Für mich wird 3D erst interessant, wenn es nicht mehr an umständliche Brillen gebunden ist. Mal abgesehen davon, daß die Filme, die für mich interessant sind, weder 3D benötigen noch in 3D gedreht werden.


----------



## Gandolfini (24. September 2011)

3D preise sind übertrieben und man bekomt wenig dafür,der erste 3D film indem ich war,war avatar. ich hatte zwar die brille auf aber vom 3d effekt nix bemerkt,mit brille war alles verschwommen ohne war das bild normal, komt eher selten vor das ich den 3d effekt bemerke, ich halte es für gute werbung und reinen profit wenn hinter einem film 3D steht.


----------

